# Did everyone quit??



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

is anyone still hunting coyotes?
haven't seen any post...I might get the 22-250 out again this weekend..but this year I've been skunked


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm still trying, but there aren't any left around my place. I haven't seen any sign of a single coyote for weeks.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

supercanoe in a way that's good that there gone....lol
i'll give it a shot this weekend...i'll post if I see or get one.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I've been out quite a bit with no visuals. Seen a bunch of tracks on one spot a couple weeks ago and threw bait out, but no tracks seen on the set this morning. A friend who runs dogs got two today, but their numbers are down from last years kills. They've only gotten about a dozen compared to about 60 last year. I think numbers are down with the pressure and the ones left are more wise


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea.. they're getting wise for sure...
like I said in another post...one area we'd see them all the time during deer season..my brother counted like 17 in on morning!!! now that we have guns and not bows in our hand they turned into ghost!!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

fish4wall said:


> is anyone still hunting coyotes?
> haven't seen any post...I might get the 22-250 out again this weekend..but this year I've been skunked


I've been calling once a week for the past two months. I'm seeing tons of tracks and scat, and even called a couple in. But I haven't gotten any in range to get a clean shot so far this season.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

your doing better than me flash...lol hope you get one.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

was seeing a few an hearing them a month ago, an now with snow an cold when i thought they would have to hunt more often , nothing.? even if they are den up, they still have to eat.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I've only got out a handful of times this winter , haven't had any shots . But have had them respond every time . It hasn't been real good for me , right now I'm trying to save my spots for when the snow comes off . Not a big fan of the deep crunchy snow . 

The hunting can be very good all the way through April , coyote vocals are the way to go right now !


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have tracked their activity every day all winter for 5 or 6 years now. I have found that the most productive nights are when we have a warmer than average night in the middle of a cold weather pattern. The really cold nights, windy nights, and snowfall nights are usually associated with lower activity. That's the pattern that I have seen, but then again you never know. The only way to kill them is to get after them.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

supercanoe that's great info!! thanks


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Supercanoe it sounds like your analysis is dead on. The best times for me have been right before a major cold snap or weather event. Then on the first bright sunny day especially if it coincides with warmer temps after we have had a weather event or cold snap. I believe this is because the animals try to conserve energy in order to survive the cold temps or inclement weather. My philosophy is if I step outside from the house or work and think man it's nice out I should be grabbing my gear and going hunting for Coyotes. Just my 2 cents based on many hours of being skunked


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> I have tracked their activity every day all winter for 5 or 6 years now. I have found that the most productive nights are when we have a warmer than average night in the middle of a cold weather pattern. The really cold nights, windy nights, and snowfall nights are usually associated with lower activity. That's the pattern that I have seen, but then again you never know. The only way to kill them is to get after them.


Those are the exact times I look to hunt , but sometimes with coyotes you never can tell . I have hunted in the cold recently a few times at night and they were active and responding to calls . Thats why I have been waiting for a little warmer weather in march or april , over hunting and over calling coyotes is the worst thing a person can do !


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I was out about Tuesday or Wednesday when the wind was nearly calm out of the S/E with heavy snow on the ground two or three days old. I saw a few old tracks you couldn't identify in the deep snow. It was a public hunting area but no recent human activity in the area I called. No luck as usual. I don't normally hunt after dark. It's too hard to try to handle a spotlight and a gun by yourself.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I went out yesterday 5pm till dark. Heard one way way off but that was it..


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

skipjack11 said:


> I was out about Tuesday or Wednesday when the wind was nearly calm out of the S/E with heavy snow on the ground two or three days old. I saw a few old tracks you couldn't identify in the deep snow. It was a public hunting area but no recent human activity in the area I called. No luck as usual. I don't normally hunt after dark. It's too hard to try to handle a spotlight and a gun by yourself.


Hunting at night is the way to go , you hear and see a lot more coyotes in general . Do yourself a favor get a red led scanning light and a red led gun mounted kill light . Make the switch and you will never hunt during the daytime again . If you guys want anymore info I can help you out .


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks Bull..i have a spot light but was by myself on Saturday..


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm back in the game. I have a new prospect that just showed up last night after about a month of no shows. My policy is that if you are a coyote, and you come to my house, you will get killed. This dirty dog came into my yard, pee'd, and pooped before leaving last night. This will keep me occupied for the next couple of days.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lol!!! when you do..pee and poop on him..lol turn about is fair play right....lol j/k


----------

